# Exhaust systems



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

I know the smog is a good exhaust for the ga16de. But is there any alternatives? Greddy, apex or hks. Will any of these exhause help the 1.6 produce more power?


I was thinking of this for my exhause system: 

Hi flow cat (not specified yet)
3" downpipe
hks Exhaust (not specified yet)
Resinator

Is this a bad system


----------



## thestunts200sx (Jul 11, 2005)

you dont want anything bigger then 2" on a N/A GA16de, you start losing power.

Keep that in mind.

If your looking for a manufactured exhaust, Stromoung makes the best one for us, and HKS actually has one for the GA/B14 also, but its 2.25 so its a little bit bigger then the optimal setup, but if you plan on running Nitrious or whatever, then go for it I guess.

You can always make your own setup....again, stick with 2" mandrel bent piping, a good muffler and your fine.

Header ? If not, then dont worry about a resonator, if you have a header, then get one...otherwise itll be loud....if u dont care, and ur local laws dont really hinder that....then your choice.

P.S. check out sentra.net and/or nissanperformancemag.com ...and look into project 1.6


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

What the hell is the smog system? 

Anyway he is turboing his car so 3" is ideal. I would not use the HKS or Greddy though, the piping is too small. Stromung is trying to make a 3" B14 turbo exhaust. I believe VRS already offers one. Use your factory cat, and a 2.5" downpipe. You will be fine.


----------



## OverTake (Feb 7, 2006)

Alright, The 2.5" downpipe sounds good. And to top it off with a 3" exhaust  ok fellas i appreciate the help.


----------



## cdx21 (Nov 16, 2005)

If he can source the exhaust pipes, can't he make a custom solution?


----------

